# O. pumilio "Isla Colon - Boca del Drago"



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I picked up this beautiful pair of Drago Colons a couple months ago from Mark Pulawski. They are one of my favorites! I'll let the pictures and videos speak for themelves. Enjoy!








































Caught this a couple days ago.  Sorry for the foggy shots...had to take it through dirty glass.

























___________________________________________

Kevin


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Superb coloration! Looks like they are going to be very productive


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice! These from Scott's line?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

The female is from one of Scott's orginal WC pairs, I got the male from EricM, he was not sure if it was WC or CB. It could be an offspring he got from me a couple of years ago, I believe he got a few nominant and Drago's from me from 3 or 4 different WC pairs, They are unrelated animals and luckily I did get 1 offspring from them before Kevin acquired them, it's about 2.5 months old.


----------



## bryandarts (May 16, 2011)

THOSE ARE AWESOME! I plan on getting those some day!!!


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

Kevin,

Thanks for directing me this thread. Also for letting me add to it. 

The longer I work with this frog (a year), the more I realize how scarce this line of colon are. I am curious if there are any more pairs out there? Other than the 3 that I know of... Hope to work out trades for offspring with anybody working with this line. I will try to get better pictures, but here are ones off my phone


































Gabe


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's one of the female


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Julio acquired a pretty productive pair from me, perhaps he can chime in if he is having any success with his.
Kevin they look so good in your tank I want them back HAHAHAHAHA!!



funny huh


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Looks like there are six pairs out there. Makes me feel better to know i have more avenues to diversify stock than say standard serensis.
Do you have any ideas on founding stock Scott's original group? I don't blame you for wanting them back. I can't believe anyone would get rid of these frogs!


markpulawski said:


> Julio acquired a pretty productive pair from me, perhaps he can chime in if he is having any success with his.
> Kevin they look so good in your tank I want them back HAHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Gabe,
That freshly morphed froglet in the third pic is pretty unique looking. One of mine morphed looking like a Shepard/Pastores Pumilio (dull bronze-green all over), but as it grew, it ended up looking just like that last pic of your female. I'd be curious to see what that froglet of yours looks like a couple months down the road.

Mark,
If it makes you feel better, all those pretty broms in the pictures have since suffered an outbreak of scale.  The frogs are still just as good looking though! 

I've been working through SLS issues with these guys but I do have two sub-adult offspring I'm holding back. I'll have to post a few pics of them too.


Kevin


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

wasatchtrops said:


> Do you have any ideas on founding stock Scott's original group? I don't blame you for wanting them back. I can't believe anyone would get rid of these frogs!


From what I've been told, and maybe Mark can clarify this, the frogs we are working with ARE the founding group. I believe the frogs were WC by Scott from a known locality in Boca del Drago on Isla Colon.

Kevin


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

Kevin,
Maybe you will be able to see that frog grow past a couple if months...
There is another one in there that is going to be my 'keeper'. It has 5-6 big spots/splotches that cover the whole back. Looking to pair it up with an unrelated. Most of my froglets have been small to reduced spots. The one you mentioned looks the same, metallic for its size.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I got two of Gabe's first offspring which ended up being a pair (He's good like that)!
Here are a few shots of mine as well as Gabe's female transporting.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well if you guys wanna add someone to help breed them I would love to  They are simply stunning frogs.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

khoff said:


> From what I've been told, and maybe Mark can clarify this, the frogs we are working with ARE the founding group. I believe the frogs were WC by Scott from a known locality in Boca del Drago on Isla Colon.
> 
> Kevin


Is the Scott your talking about Scott Connelly? I know he was on DB at one point and the member I got my Colons from are from this Scott Connelly line...I have searched quite a bit on DB looking for info on these but could not find much. If not for just info purposes but if I need a female or male, to know who has them. They are an absolutly beautiful frog.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Azurel said:


> Is the Scott your talking about Scott Connelly?


Yes, these are Scott Connelly's line of Drago Colons. The list of people working with them is pretty short, and I believe this thread references all of them (that I know of at least).

Kevin


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

khoff said:


> Yes, these are Scott Connelly's line of Drago Colons. The list of people working with them is pretty short, and I believe this thread references all of them (that I know of at least).
> 
> Kevin


Cool... Then I know now the missing info I was looking for...will try and get pictures of them....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

This is what I was hoping for. I had a person that wanted to put these colon with the old line euro colon. So clarification is always a good thing!

It's good to know that there are a few pairs out there. Hopefully we can all work towards diversifying the gene pool (as much as possible). 

PM sent

Gabe


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

wasatchtrops said:


> This is what I was hoping for. I had a person that wanted to put these colon with the old line euro colon. So clarification is always a good thing!
> 
> It's good to know that there are a few pairs out there. Hopefully we can all work towards diversifying the gene pool (as much as possible).
> 
> ...


PM replied Gabe....

Hope to get some decent pictures the next few days of them.

James

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Here are some pics of my young adult holdback F1's. The one in the first pic is looking female to me. The other one I'm still unsure of.


































____________________________
Kevin


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Well if you're gonna keep posting pictures i'm gonna have to subscribe to the thread to like them all!

Edit:
That was in all caps. Apparently DB doesn't appreciate my enthusiasm.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I love the colons that have that little tinge of blue in their green backs.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Has anyone gotten froglets with gray legs in this line? One of mine has a grayish legs...While the other has the orange/yellow colored legs. Both are from the same parents.









sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is the other one.... Now that I got to my PC I can show some of the pics I have of them....


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

All of mine and all the others from this line that I've seen have been yellow/orange legs. The gray legs seems to be more prevalent in the inland locales on colon (not saying your necessarily are).

Kevin


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

That is interesting with the grey legs. When my froglets first come out of water they have grey legs. They start to turn orange a couple weeks out...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

These are old pictures of them when I first got them figured I would share these for now.... I haven't gotten new or better pictures as of yet. I will check tomorrow and take a good look at them to see if they have changed at all....


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

khoff said:


>


This one morphed out completely dark bronze-green, like a Shepard/Pastores.

Kevin


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a pair of Scott's colons also that I picked up a few years ago, they aren't dragos though, he said they were the nominal which I took to mean mainland. Did he also collect these? and is anyone else working with them? 

Thanks


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

johnachilli said:


> I have a pair of Scott's colons also that I picked up a few years ago, they aren't dragos though, he said they were the nominal which I took to mean mainland. Did he also collect these? and is anyone else working with them?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for posting John....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes Scott had both and first only released some of the other locale, as he got closer to leaving the country more pairs went out including the Drago's which were his favorite as well. He also sold quite a few Solarte. I was lucky enough to work with both types of Colons, the nominant form threw out mostly greenish gray and sometimes even the caramel colored legs but that was rare.
Kevin what do I need to trade you to get some of those hold backs....wow are they nice!!!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok thanks for sharing the info Mark....

Looks like John and I have the nominant morph then and not the Colon Drago.... Wonder how many of those there are out there? Hopefully I have a pair... Great thread for getting and sharing info on this great frog.

Guess I will be looking to add the Drago as well to my collection. This is one of my top favorite locale of pumilio. Such beautiful frogs.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine from the "older" line...... looking for female(s) if anyone has any


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> Yes Scott had both and first only released some of the other locale, as he got closer to leaving the country more pairs went out including the Drago's which were his favorite as well. He also sold quite a few Solarte. I was lucky enough to work with both types of Colons, the nominant form threw out mostly greenish gray and sometimes even the caramel colored legs but that was rare.
> Kevin what do I need to trade you to get some of those hold backs....wow are they nice!!!


Just to be clear....Was the nominant Colon Scott's "line"? Or he just had them and then dispersed them? This way if I need opposite sexes I might beable to find them....Other wise I may be stuck at a dead end....By the looks of the amount of people with the Drago I might be out luck.

Thanks again Mark

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes the nominant was from Scott, Pat Nabors and EricM both had offspring and maybe even some of the original adults of the nominant Scott released, they should be able to get you additional offspring as I believe both are still working with them.


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

ChrisK said:


> Mine from the "older" line...... looking for female(s) if anyone has any


So I guess my next question would be, are the "older" line 'dragos' interchangeable with Scott's 'drago'?


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

Azurel said:


> Ok thanks for sharing the info Mark....
> 
> Looks like John and I have the nominant morph then and not the Colon Drago.... Wonder how many of those there are out there? Hopefully I have a pair... Great thread for getting and sharing info on this great frog.
> 
> ...


Well, I am on the hunt for a female nominate colon (or two). So keep in touch, and we might be able to work something out. I am rather fond of your grey legged one. 

Thank you for your due diligence. That's half the reason I wanted to bump/keep this in one thread. in the end, all we really have is our word...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

wasatchtrops said:


> Well, I am on the hunt for a female nominate colon (or two). So keep in touch, and we might be able to work something out. I am rather fond of your grey legged one.
> 
> Thank you for your due diligence. That's half the reason I wanted to bump/keep this in one thread. in the end, all we really have is our word...


No problem....I will for sure.

I like to find out as much as possible on the frogs I keep if there is anything to find out or questions about them. With pumilio it so hard sometimes to shift through the muddiness. Muchless get some answers....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I moved my pair into their new viv last night and took the opportunity to snap a few pics of the two together. Here is the only one that was in focus (note to self: check the quality of photos BEFORE putting them into their new home), oh well at least I got one..


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful frogs! Spot on with checking photos before release!

I too, have 'Boca del Drago's. I have a proven pair that originally came from Oz that I believe are from the old line (I will certainly look into that with more detail now!). Mine are out and about and the male quite vocal, making them one of my favorite pairs!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

hylahill said:


> Beautiful frogs! Spot on with checking photos before release!
> 
> I too, have 'Boca del Drago's. I have a proven pair that originally came from Oz that I believe are from the old line (I will certainly look into that with more detail now!). Mine are out and about and the male quite vocal, making them one of my favorite pairs!


OK man put me first on line for youngins  Both my males are ready for company for years!


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

Catching frogs for SCADS this weekend. Got a terrible shot with my phone


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

wasatchtrops said:


> Catching frogs for SCADS this weekend. Got a terrible shot with my phone


I don't know, I kinda like it....Would be better if they were mine.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow those frogs look amazing. 
If anyone has a pair for sale
Please contact me. David ( coqui )


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

are these the same as the colons patrick is selling on his website?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

tongo said:


> are these the same as the colons patrick is selling on his website?


I sent an email to ask and never got a response.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

tongo said:


> are these the same as the colons patrick is selling on his website?


No, I don't think so. I beleive that Patrick is working with an older line (UGA line?), confirm with him.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

No, the Drago Colons Patrick has listed on his site are not Scott Connelly line Dragos like the ones referenced in this thread. 

Kevin


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Out of curiosity, if these are both Drago, even though not from the same "line" could they be mixed? Colon is quite the small island, with Drago being an even smaller area.


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

IEatBugs said:


> Out of curiosity, if these are both Drago, even though not from the same "line" could they be mixed? Colon is quite the small island, with Drago being an even smaller area.


It's like you read my mind. Especially since they breed true. 

My understanding is its better err on the side of caution, because once mixed, they cannot be unmixed. 

Gabe


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

wasatchtrops said:


> It's like you read my mind. Especially since they breed true.
> 
> My understanding is its better err on the side of caution, because once mixed, they cannot be unmixed.
> 
> Gabe


Definitely true Gabe. That decision would need to be made by more than just a couple of people and information would need to be checked and re-checked to be sure that is the appropriate direction that is best for the frogs. It is for sure not a decision to be made hastily.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

IEatBugs said:


> Out of curiosity, if these are both Drago, even though not from the same "line" could they be mixed? Colon is quite the small island, with Drago being an even smaller area.


You have a very good point. I would keep them separate though, since these Connelly dragos are known locality. I wouldn't want to muddy it up with "old lines".

(not to imply that there is anything wrong with old lines)

Kevin


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

IEatBugs said:


> Definitely true Gabe. That decision would need to be made by more than just a couple of people and information would need to be checked and re-checked to be sure that is the appropriate direction that is best for the frogs. It is for sure not a decision to be made hastily.


 I don't think haste will be an issue with these guys...

A year and a half after receiving my pair i am to the point of starting to grow up unrelateds, and beginning to fulfill trade with others working with these frogs. Hopefully one day there will be enough production to fulfill the demand for them


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

khoff said:


> ...I would keep them separate though, since these Connelly dragos are known locality...


Completely understand.



wasatchtrops said:


> I don't think haste will be an issue with these guys...
> 
> A year and a half after receiving my pair i am to the point of starting to grow up unrelateds, and beginning to fulfill trade with others working with these frogs. Hopefully one day there will be enough production to fulfill the demand for them


I wouldn't think so either Gabe. It is great there are a number of people working with them even though that number is small.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

FWIW, my sister has worked in Bocas Del Drago twice doing marine life research and said that my frogs which are from the old line are exactly the same frogs she saw there. I still probably wouldn't mix them though until it's more clear that there aren't any other localities that look exactly like Dragos.


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

ChrisK said:


> FWIW, my sister has worked in Bocas Del Drago twice doing marine life research and said that my frogs which are from the old line are exactly the same frogs she saw there. I still probably wouldn't mix them though until it's more clear that there aren't any other localities that look exactly like Dragos.


Due diligence is a pain in the ass!!


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Are the ''Thomas Villegas" line any particular locale? From all the pics and frogs of this line seen in person,they look exactly like the Bocas del Drago.Is anyone working with and having success with T.V.line? Thanks


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

ChrisK said:


> ...I still probably wouldn't mix them though until it's more clear that there aren't any other localities that look exactly like Dragos.


Also FWIW, my avatar pic was taken on Isla Colon along Big Creek, which is basically the opposite end of the island from Boca del Drago. It looks a lot like Dragos to me. 

Kevin


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

khoff said:


> Also FWIW, my avatar pic was taken on Isla Colon along Big Creek, which is basically the opposite end of the island from Boca del Drago. It looks a lot like Dragos to me.
> 
> Kevin


Yeah, do you have any larger pics? I remember seeing some of those a while ago and they look similar but I think I remember being able to tell the difference somehow, don't really remember though.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah, do you have any larger pics? I remember seeing some of those a while ago and they look similar but I think I remember being able to tell the difference somehow, don't really remember though.


I'll have to dig up the original pic. The differences I've noticed are the legs are more orange on the Big Creek as opposed to yellow on the Dragos. Also, the spots were more dark brown on the Big Creek and black on the Dragos. But I would guess the variability of each overlap a bit.

Kevin


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

khoff said:


> Also FWIW, my avatar pic was taken on Isla Colon along Big Creek, which is basically the opposite end of the island from Boca del Drago. It looks a lot like Dragos to me.
> 
> Kevin


Good to know Kevin. That alone is enough reason to not mix a known locality Drago with another. Unless of course known information changes at some point.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

There are some Other threads that said the same things. The vilegas line colon have a lot of variability including many spots, no spots, brown spots, black spots, white legs, yellow legs, more green, less green, and everything in-between. the colon, as a whole are highly variable and I don't think this is unique to any particular locale. Based on pictures, many of the locales appear to be highly variable as well. Furthermore, many of the populations are only a few km apart with not many barriers. Although the populations may not be currently contiguous, it would seem like they may have been at one time.

Although, I still would not say this is a reason to mix all the lines/locales...


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah, do you have any larger pics? I remember seeing some of those a while ago and they look similar but I think I remember being able to tell the difference somehow, don't really remember though.


Here is a larger pic of the *Big Creek Colon pumilio *that is my avatar pic:









For a side by side comparison, here is a pic of one of my female *Drago Colons*:









It's also worth noting that the amount and shape black/brown spots is also highly variable. One of my Drago juvies has more reticulated patterns much like the Big Creek.

______________
Kevin


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I have also seen pics of most of the locales featuring animals with minimal to no spotting as oppose to the reticulated pattern. I have produced quite a few froglets with a lot of variability from two different pairs. I believe the CVDL pumilio book shows examples of this variabilty as well. Although there is certainly some limitations from looking at a few pictures of a given population. It would seem that all the colon locales are quite variable, as has been seen with most, if not all, pumilio populations. Do a search for some of the pics Stemcellular took on his trip to BDD to see some other examples. Based on what Ray viewed, in person, these populations showed quite a bit of variation as well. 

My point is, we can probably find animals in each of these locales that look very similar, so to try to id a population by its phenotype is defintiely not easy, and probably not possible...


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is a crappy cell phone pic of a UGA line female from my trio:









Please post more pictures of the other lines for comparison. Chris sent me pics of a Villegas line and there is quite a difference. All of mine look like my female in body shape, they are short and round, hard to tell the difference from my male and females. There is some diversity but not much.

FYI I am looking for a male of the same line.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Here is a pair of WC Drago, both very nice and in the process of being treated and fed out...undoubtedly one of my favorite Pums.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice, thanks Mark.
They are one of my favorites as well, plus very brave.
Mark I was under the impression that UGA's were site specific. Is that true?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes they released both Drago and what were called Nominant, or no locality associated. I think you could with great confidence put another Drago male with your female no matter what the import date or line.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

markpulawski said:


> Yes they released both Drago and what were called Nominant, or no locality associated. I think you could with great confidence put another Drago male with your female no matter what the import date or line.


Probably in this thread, any pics of the UGA nominates?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

They are floating around but I don't have any, Pat Nabors had a few pics and at least 1 pair I sold to him which did produce a few offspring. There were also some amazing bluish ones that Scott produced of the Nominant type, I contacted the guy that bought those and he said they were all male and he got rid of them. The Nominant produced a wide variety of offspring for me from those that looked like Drago to rather unattractive ones to super metallic green ones. They would throw maybe 1 out of 10 that looked like a Drago
As was mentioned previous other localities can produce offspring that look like Drago but hopefully they have never been misrepresented or mixed in. Everyone that got them from me were told what they were or at least non site specific if they were nominant. My Drago from Scott produced well, I lost one male in a tiny amount of ff culture I had left in their tanks and sold the other to Ray, my other pairs went to Julio and Kevin Hoff who still have them. 
My current are WC and have not produced any offspring.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Actually she is derived from WC (just looked up the paperwork) and came from your WC I purchased her mother from Dom in 2011, her mothers morph date was 1/1/10, so this juvie is a F2.
If that makes sense....


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Just for comparison: the first 3 pics are the Drago style coloring and shorter stouter body shape (the third one my sister took in-situ when she was doing research in Bocas del Drago), the next 3 are Villegas line - longer, thinner, less intense coloration


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

markpulawski said:


> Here is a pair of WC Drago, both very nice and in the process of being treated and fed out...undoubtedly one of my favorite Pums.


Great looking pums guys, Mark what are the chances of finding a wc pair of Drago these days?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is a better picture of my F1 female.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I was lucky enough to acquire an unrelated pair from Kevin this morning. I am super excited about finally being able to work with these guys. Here are a few pictures as they left the shipping cups this morning.

Female

















Male


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Saw those last week, very nice, Kevin has an amazing set up and collection.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

picture of old Villegas' line....


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Here is another 1.1 pair of the Connolly line (aka UGA line) Dragos I've put together from my offspring (parent frogs in the original post). They'll be hitting the classifieds today...viewers of this thread get a head start.  The male was actually calling to the female while I was trying to take the second pic.


















Thanks,
Kevin Hoff


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

khoff said:


> Here is another 1.1 pair of the Connolly line (aka UGA line) Dragos I've put together from my offspring (parent frogs in the original post). They'll be hitting the classifieds today...viewers of this thread get a head start.  The male was actually calling to the female while I was trying to take the second pic.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin Hoff


Those didn't take long to get snatched up. Maybe the new owner will post here so we can all keep in touch. 

Kevin were these siblings or unrelated?


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

IEatBugs said:


> Those didn't take long to get snatched up. Maybe the new owner will post here so we can all keep in touch.
> 
> Kevin were these siblings or unrelated?


Nope, they didn't last long at all! Wish I had room to hoard them all.  

This pair was siblings. I'm still trying to get my second, unrelated pair breeding.

Kevin


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

About a two weeks ago I found a jelly mass on a brom leaf so I knew they were cooking up some eggs, and two days ago I found this egg clutch. Here's to hoping they are good!


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

*Congrats! That's awesome!*

If you aren't already, you may want to add Repashy Vit A into the supplement rotation (once a month). My breeders have had SLS and egg issues without it and I know some other people with dragos had similar issues. It took me a year to fully overcome the SLS issues while supplementing Vit A every 2 weeks. Since yours are young, you should be able to keep their reserves up and never have SLS issues to being with.

Kevin


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Hah! It is awesome! 
I hear you on the Vit A. I have that in my rotation already so maybe there will be no issues. I will definitely keep you updated on how they are doing.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Is that a separate additive or is it in the repashy?


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

tarbo96 said:


> Is that a separate additive or is it in the repashy?


Repashy Vit A is a separate supplement. While Repashy Calcium Plus does contain low levels of Vit A (in the form of retinol), breeding adults may require additional Vit A supplementation. Some of the symptoms include poor egg/tadpole health, spindly seg syndrome, and short tongue syndrome in froglets. I keep all of my breeding groups on a monthly rotation of Vit A and my "trouble breeders" go on a two week rotation.

Kevin


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks..I need some, even more of a reason for you to come Dustin's next weekend


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

@Khoff: About your 'trouble breeders': did you get results with two week rotation of Vit A?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Well it looks as if all the eggs are gone. It seems as if they slid down off the leaf because there was still one at the base. I may have to adjust the mister heads next time.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

First clutch of eggs to make it this far, I am excited to watch these guys grow.


----------



## DRMNBIG (Dec 16, 2012)

Good work! Always a rewarding sight! Love this thread and the updates keep them coming.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

rigel10 said:


> @Khoff: About your 'trouble breeders': did you get results with two week rotation of Vit A?


Just saw this comment now... 
I usually get good results from two week rotation, but not all 'trouble breeders' respond. Some prove more difficult than others. I've never supplemented VitA every 2 weeks for more than 2 months as I get nervous about over supplementation of the males. It took VitA every two weeks for 1.5-2 months to resolve my SLS issues with my Dragos. Since then, they get VitA once a month and haven't had any issues.

It's great to see that same pair's offspring producing for Dustin! Congrats on the successful tad transport! 

Kevin


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you. It is what I have done I also increasing VitA twice per month for two months, then again once a month for three months, and still 2 xmonthx2months. I'm having some success doing so.
Greetings


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Just caught a glimpse of this little guy, I had no idea some would be popping out but this guy is bronze in color, his whole body...bronze, can't wait to see what he grows into.


1 more when I first spotted him


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> Just caught a glimpse of this little guy, I had no idea some would be popping out but this guy is bronze in color, his whole body...bronze, can't wait to see what he grows into.
> 
> 
> 1 more when I first spotted him



That could turn out to be a sweet little frog...Super sweet color on it.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Mark that is interesting because I took the pic of these little brown colored froglet in Panama a number of years ago at the Drago population. I really did not know what to make of it and have not seen or heard of anything similar till now.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

The frog pictured below morphed completely bronze just like your little oddball, Mark. This frog is an adult in the picture. It ended up with a nice bold green back but kept the bronze legs. Not sure if I have any pics from when it morphed.



khoff said:


>


Greaser, that is very interesting. I have never even heard of a frog colored like the one you saw around drago. I have heard of the oddities spotted around the Smithsonian due to reserach escapees, but Boca del Drago is still pretty far from there. I can't help but think a local may have like the bastimentos pumilio so grabbed a couple for their garden. But you never know.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I agree that could pass as a Basti but who knows it could be as green as grass by the time it becomes and adult. So cool to see Basti's and Colons change as they grow.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

markpulawski said:


> Just caught a glimpse of this little guy, I had no idea some would be popping out but this guy is bronze in color, his whole body...bronze, can't wait to see what he grows into.


My Villegas line 'Colons' usually morph out bronze with grey legs. So far (I've grown out 11 so far this year) they have all gradually changed to a nice bright green body with yellow legs. I have one that is about 2 months that might keep at least some of the grey on its legs.


----------



## DRMNBIG (Dec 16, 2012)

I cant add nothing yet to how these Drago or Colon in general morph.....But I hope to in the future! I recently purchased a male from Kevin and am looking foward to a couple froglets jootw unrelated from this line. (Thanks Kevin)

Mark: Thanks for sharing. Those surprises never get old. Keep us posted.

Greaser: Interesting pic, as Kevin suggested some sort of local intervention maybe?


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Attached is a picture of Villegas' line. They morph without much colors but grow up very nice when they age. Legs' colors vary from brown, to yellow and orange. Back is very green with spots, with little spots or without spot... belly is yellow color. That yellow/bronze is really interesting, almost like a basti.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I know this is a Drago thread. I 'm just trying to reassure you that your babies will probably be normally colored.

This is how my Villegas Colons start out. Bronze with gray legs (even some blue color). This are freshly morphed.

















In a couple months they look like this.








or this









And then at 6 months they are even better.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I love seeing the variability and transformation of young colon pumilio. Here are 3 fresh Drago morphs I pulled the other week.



























Kevin


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

As everyone predicted now grass green and about 60% the size of the parents in only about 60 days is pretty impressive growth. I will say this, every Pumilio I have raised in a large tank has grown at a much better rate than any grown in smaller tanks, fully adult sized in 4 to 5 months.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mark,
What size do you consider a large tank? What is the footprint? Length and width. I just received some Colons that are for now in temporary housing and am getting ready to do a build so would like to get some ideas.
Jim


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Jim I keep pairs in 26 gallon tanks but this guy was in a tank that would be about a 50, it is 18" wide, 24" deep and 36" high, 50 to 100 is what I would consider a big tank for a small group/pair/trio of frogs.


----------

